
Essential may have accidentally shared customers’ driver’s licenses - uptown
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/30/16226028/essential-customer-email-drivers-license-phishing
======
Splendor
I understand why the article is focusing on the "misconfiguration" but the
real mistake here is asking for (and providing) sensitive data via email at
all.

